# Free HTML5 Design tools only?



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

is there a HTML 5 Design tools only for free?
I would integrate it in opentshirts software.
It is ok even if it is very simple, just to add texts and images.
Thank you


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if I understand your question but if you are looking for a free HTML 5 editor Microsoft Expressions Web 4 is available as a free download. Make sure you download the service pack 2 too. Note this product isn't a trial version and is no longer supported by Microsoft. https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=36179


----------



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry, but you don't understand me.

You can see this video to understand what I would say:
Yoursse - Your Super Search Engine - Watch and download YouTube video without advertising 

Opentshirts have a design tools using flash player, in the future version it is HTML 5 compatible, but it will not free.
I would find a general Design Tools compatible with Mobile device and integrate it in the opentshirts.
Usually they are made in html5 and javascript o jquery.


----------



## gearadelphia (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't think you're going to find anything like that for free. Even if you did, my guess is that it would be buggy. Although Flash is is pretty archaic, it still does serve a purpose and that is one of them -- as that would provide a more stable platform for doing this.


----------



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

It is very cheap, but it is not cheap.

I just need only the designer, I can make all the web site with opencart or php.


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Where to buy that extension?

Sent from my SM-N900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

golinux said:


> It is very cheap, but it is not cheap.
> 
> I just need only the designer, I can make all the web site with opencart or php.


Yes, it is very cheap.

I dont know where give to you free HTML5 good tools. But if you are good coder you can use jquery and jqueryui to build it.


----------



## golinux (Mar 30, 2013)

Right, this is my intention if I don't find a ready made free tools.
It will be a fallback solution for openshirts flash designer in the case the browser don't support flashplayer.

I am waiting for new opentishirts release and then start to make it.

I think that a simple designer that let the user to insert a photo and a simple text is enough,
just to not loose a stupid user that use iOS or that don't have flash installed on Android or PC.
If a user pretend better control on the design, can use a PC or a Android with flash, or use an external graphic software to make all the design and than upload on my website.


----------



## TedC (Dec 3, 2011)

nicefile said:


> You can see it in this link: tshirtecommerce.com/opencart


Does the opencast version allow the upload of vector art? The demo says only jpg jpeg gif png. It seems that the woo commerce version does allow the upload of svg files. I am looking at it for use in opencart.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

TedC said:


> 1 - Do you have an Admin demo?
> 
> 2 - Is this compatible with Opencart 2.0?
> 
> 3 - Is it compatible with the theme Journal 2.5?


Hi,

It is works with all theme of opencart.

Extension support from opencart_v1.5.4 to v2.0.2.x

You can check demo in this link:

Administration
username: demo
Password: demo

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

nicefile said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is works with all theme of opencart.
> 
> ...


Can we see how the module works?


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

Ruimpress said:


> Can we see how the module works?


You can check admin info I send to you.

You can see add fonts, colors, products.. in this video:

https://youtu.be/kQHMdqlRyGI?t=4m51s


----------



## mikeynuzz (Jan 16, 2018)

Whats the best no monthly fee tshirt designer tool?
Im looking to have it added to wix


----------

